# password of Sciencedirect , fundamentals of flat rolling



## أحمد إسماعيل زكي (17 أكتوبر 2007)

password sciencedirect


----------



## أحمد إسماعيل زكي (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*fundamentals of flat rolling*

الأخوة أعضاء المنتدى
برجاء التكرم بامدادنا بنسخة الكترونية من كتاب عن fundamentals of flat rolling
ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد إسماعيل زكي (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*password of Sciencedirect*

الإخوة الأعزاء 
برجاء التكرم بامدادنا بكلمة السر لهذا الموقع Sciencedirect
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتحية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

تم دمج المواضيع للأهمية .

البغدادي


----------



## desalination (25 أكتوبر 2008)

up up up


----------



## فغير (21 نوفمبر 2008)

voila un lien te permettre d'accedé au sciencedirect, springer et autres.....
http://www.lib.ied.edu.hk/resources/database/titles.html
S9969750 /// 796579


----------



## amn_hassan (25 نوفمبر 2008)

I realy in rather needs for a passwords and loginb for:
Sciencedirect
springlink
hope one can help me


----------



## amalolo (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جزه الله خير الاخ فغير علي كلمة السر لموقع سبرنجر فيلد عن طريق الدخول على الينك ده والبحث عن اي بحث وبعد العثور عليه يعطيك اللينك ويطلب منك كلمة الاسم والباسورد
االينك:
http://www.lib.ied.edu.hk/resources/...se/titles.html
الاسم:
S9969750
كلمة السر
796579 

هذا للتوضيح


----------



## mss3d (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يااخي


----------



## Dr hakim (19 ديسمبر 2008)

حفظك الله أخي على هذه المساعدة النبيلة.


----------

